# Looking for These Baltimore bottles



## waskey (Jun 7, 2010)

Im looking for any bottles that are on this list, I will be willing to trade for or buy them.
 1.*Lawrence E. Albert* (crown tops:large and small; and also several blob variations-let me know what the variation is before you purchase it) 
 2.*J.M. Berger*(blob top) 
 3.*J.U. Berger*(blob top) 
 4.*John C. Berger-Riverside Bottling Works*(blob top; small abm or bim crown tops and large bim crown top) 
 5.*John M. Berger- Fells Point Bottling Works*(blob top) 
 6.*Bottle Seal Co. Pat. 85*(blob top; also blob top with only B.P.A embossed on base of otherwise unmarked bottle) 
 7.*William Buchanan*(blob top) 
 8.*George D. Burton*(blob top) 
 9.*Carson & Shanks*(blob top) 
 10.*Thos B. Carter*(blob top) 
 11.*Francis B. Cary*(any blob top variations;also any crown top variations) 
 12.*City Bottling House For Aerated Fermented or Distilled Water*(any blob top variations ) 
 13.*City Steam Bottling House-John Heinzerling Prop.*(blob top) 
 14.*Columbia Bottling Co.*(any blob variations) 
 15.*Consolidated Bot'lg & Mf'g Co.(*blob top) 
 16.*C.W. Cooke*(blob top variations) 
 17.*Thos B. Cooke*(blob top) 
 18.*Cooke & Stokes*(blob top) 
 19.*Crown Bottling Works*(any blob or crown variations) 
 20.*John N.J. Deal*(blob top) 
 21.*Jas. Doyle*(blob top) 
 22.*H.R. Elbring*(blob top) 
 23.*Excelsior Bottling Co*.(blob top) 
 24.*Globe Steam Bottling Works*(any blob variations) 
 25.*T.W. Heffner*(blob top) 
 26.*Thomas W. Heffner*(blob top) 
 27.*Heffner & Rutledge*(blob top) 
 28.*John Heinzerling*(blob top) 
 29.*Heinzerling & Co*.(aqua blob top only) 
 30.*High St. Bottling Works*(blob top) 
 31.*H. Issacs & Co.*(blob top) 
 32.*Issac & Chessler*(blob top) 
 33.*M. Kelly*(blob top) 
 34.*Henry L. Lemkuhl*(blob top) 
 35.*Leonard Bottling Co.(*blob top) 
 36.*Lipsohn & Goldman*(blob top) 
 37.*Joseph Goldman*(blob top; hutchinson;and any crown top variations) 
 38.*Maryland Bottling House*(blob top) 
 39.*Maryland Steam Bottling House*(blob top,crowns tops:both large and smalll) 
 40.*C.L. May*(blob top) 
 41.*George L. McGreevy*(blob top) 
 42.*A.S. Miles*(blob top variations;hutchinsons) 
 43.*R. Miller*(blob top) 
 44.*Monoghan & Doyle*(blob top) 
 45.*Wm. C. Neushafer*(blob top) 
 46.*Phillips Bros(*large clear and amber crown and any blob tops) 
 47.*Frank Phillips*(crown and blob tops) 
 48.*D. Roche*(blob top) 
 49.*C.W. Rutledge*(blob top) 
 50.*J.L. Sanders*(blob top) 
 51.*John L Sanders*(blob top) 
 52.*Jon H. Schmidt*(blob top) 
 53.*William J.B. Shanks*(blob top;bim crown) 
 54.*Franz Thoene*(blob top) 
 55.*P. Wallace*(blob top) 
 56.*White & Stokes*(blob top) 
 57.*Wilms & Dodge*(blob top) 
 58.*Wineke & Shanley*(blob top) 
 59.*Jacob Wisenaur/J. Wisenaur*(blob tops)


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Henry, I have a box of balto bottles and I will go thru them and list them for you.....Jim


----------



## epackage (Jun 7, 2010)

I know I have at least 6 or 7 of those listed and maybe a few not listed.....I'll know more tomorrow....Jim


----------



## waskey (Jun 8, 2010)

Ok thank you Jim


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Henry,

 Though you may have acquired some of these guys already, I thought you might be interested in This Site. There's a John Heinzerling Sarsaparilla Bottle, and a Globe Steam Bottling Works Sarsaprilla Bottle, plus a City Steam Bottling House Heinzerling Bottle.

 I came across these while searching for "Bottling House" bottles from a post by botlguy/Jim Sinsley.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Aug 13, 2010)

waskey do you have this one???? 

 Wanted: Franklin, Fulton, Huntingdon, and Bedford County Bottles (Pennsylvania)


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Aug 13, 2010)

close up


----------



## waskey (Aug 13, 2010)

I actually don't have the city steam bottling house crown top. How much do you want for it or I could trade for it. Does it have any damage at all?


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Aug 13, 2010)

do you have any stuff from pennsylvania?


----------



## waskey (Aug 13, 2010)

Ill have to look and give you a list of what I have.


----------



## waskey (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is what I have from Pennsylvania, not much but I have a couple things. if anything sounds good to you I can post a picture and give a better description.

 -Abbott's Dairy milk bottle from Philadelphia
 -J.J. Wolf's Brewery beer bottle from Philadelphia
 -Puritan Water/Soda bottle from Philadelphia
 -NuGrape soda bottle from Pittsburgh
 -Henry K. Wampole medicine bottle from Philadelphia
 -Hires Household Extracts from Philadelphia
 -Ma's Rootber ACL soda from Lebanon


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Aug 15, 2010)

ah tooo bad i have every one except the milk and the nu grape from pittsburgh.... would you take the bottle for 40.00 and that will include the shipping and handling


----------



## waskey (Aug 15, 2010)

I actually think I can find that bottle since ive dug some broken ones before so im just gonna try and dig one up first and if im still interested sometime ill let you know. thanks.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Aug 15, 2010)

ok sounds good, and if you dont like the price, we can work a deal


----------



## pganjon (Apr 1, 2016)

*Large City Steam Bottling House Bottle Baltimore Md*



waskey said:


> Im looking for any bottles that are on this list, I will be willing to trade for or buy them.
> 1.*Lawrence E. Albert* (crown tops:large and small; and also several blob variations-let me know what the variation is before you purchase it)
> 2.*J.M. Berger*(blob top)
> 3.*J.U. Berger*(blob top)
> ...


Hello, Was wondering if you were interested in this particular bottle from Baltimore? Clear, Crown top, 1pt & 8 fluid ounces. Thanks, Paul


----------



## Baltbimalbeer (May 21, 2016)

Wasky, Do you still have the lady leg Fred Bauernschmidt for sale from an old post?


----------



## Wally (Nov 22, 2017)

i own a large dark blue bottle with Riverside Bottling Works  J.C. Berger Prop. Baltimore Md. engraved on it with a pewter Squirt top.     Whats the value?


----------



## Mrs Jewell (Dec 16, 2020)

waskey said:


> Im looking for any bottles that are on this list, I will be willing to trade for or buy them.
> 1.*Lawrence E. Albert* (crown tops:large and small; and also several blob variations-let me know what the variation is before you purchase it)
> 2.*J.M. Berger*(blob top)
> 3.*J.U. Berger*(blob top)
> ...





waskey said:


> Im looking for any bottles that are on this list, I will be willing to trade for or buy them.
> 1.*Lawrence E. Albert* (crown tops:large and small; and also several blob variations-let me know what the variation is before you purchase it)
> 2.*J.M. Berger*(blob top)
> 3.*J.U. Berger*(blob top)
> ...


Are you still looking for City Steam bottling house?


----------



## peggysz (Nov 18, 2021)

pganjon said:


> *Large City Steam Bottling House Bottle Baltimore Md*
> 
> 
> Hello, Was wondering if you were interested in this particular bottle from Baltimore? Clear, Crown top, 1pt & 8 fluid ounces. Thanks, Paul







waskey said:


> 39.*Maryland Steam Bottling House*(blob top,crowns tops:both large and smalll) >>  My room mate has two of these bottles.  We are really seeking information about the Maryland Steam Bottling House and the bottles.  It is possible that if you are still interested in buying or trading, he may want to.  Mainly we need information about the Maryland Steam Bottling house, once located at 430-432 N. Front St., Baltimore, MD.    I made a short video for YT this morning about these bottles at this link:
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!  -Peggy


----------

